# Help- Mantis not molting



## oliffya (May 25, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have a Idolomantis Diabolica (Giant Devil's Flower Mantis)- I believe she is currently L4 and has molted twice since I've her, I think with 3-4 weeks between.

She seems healthy and active, I feed her every 1-2 days, but she's now not motled for 2 months. I remember wondering why my last mantis hadn't molted in a while shortly before he died for unknown reasons. He was only L5.

The Humidity is always 45% or higher as I frequently mist in the hopes it will encourage her to molt.

Does anybody know what causes them to stop molting? And should I be worried/is there anything I can do?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

oliffya said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a Idolomantis Diabolica (Giant Devil's Flower Mantis)- I believe she is currently L4 and has molted twice since I've her, I think with 3-4 weeks between.
> 
> ...


A big drop in temperature is the only thing I can think of with a mantis that young. Any pics?


----------



## oliffya (May 25, 2018)

Thanks for your reply 🙂 
The temperature is always 25c or above, she has a heat lamp above her and the room is also very warm anyway. I’ve read lots of conflicting instructions around temp and humidity for this type of mantis. Here is a recent pic and then the second (her on my hand) is from just after the last molt in March


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

oliffya said:


> Thanks for your reply 🙂
> The temperature is always 25c or above, she has a heat lamp above her and the room is also very warm anyway. I’ve read lots of conflicting instructions around temp and humidity for this type of mantis. Here is a recent pic and then the second (her on my hand) is from just after the last molt in March


Unfortunately I can't see those pics. There's a forum bug that just makes seeing some pics impossible. It's been ages now but doesn't seem to be a priority. 

The heat lamp is a bad idea as that will dry out the air. If your room is already warm 70f + your mantis will be fine with those temps. 

Hopefully someone will be able to see the pics & advise further.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Apologies. For some reason I thought you had a Chinese mantis whilst typing the above reply. Idolomantis need it warmer. The problem is a heat lamp will dry out the air.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Basin79 said:


> Unfortunately I can't see those pics. There's a forum bug that just makes seeing some pics impossible. It's been ages now but doesn't seem to be a priority.
> 
> The heat lamp is a bad idea as that will dry out the air. If your room is already warm 70f + your mantis will be fine with those temps.
> 
> Hopefully someone will be able to see the pics & advise further.


Can you not see them as thumbnails in the post? I'll quote them below - post up if you can see them :2thumb:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

oliffya said:


> Thanks for your reply 🙂
> The temperature is always 25c or above, she has a heat lamp above her and the room is also very warm anyway. I’ve read lots of conflicting instructions around temp and humidity for this type of mantis. Here is a recent pic and then the second (her on my hand) is from just after the last molt in March


Seeing if pictures show.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Seeing if pictures show.


Can't see them. What happens is I'll see the pics for a split second. They get replaced by a link. Clicking on the link just shows a crashed page.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Seeing if pictures show.




I've taken screen shots so you can see what I see. 










Split second later it's









Clicking a link will show a tiny bit of the pic load at the top









Quickly followed by this









I'm always connected to the Internet. Doesn’t matter if it's WiFi of 4G that screen always shows.


----------



## Administrator (Apr 20, 2016)

Basin79 said:


> I've taken screen shots so you can see what I see.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Hey there,

Can you clear your caches and cookies and give it a try again?
I believe you're on Chrome? Do you have extensions on your browser?

Ed


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

VSadmin said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Can you clear your caches and cookies and give it a try again?
> I believe you're on Chrome? Do you have extensions on your browser?
> ...


Just cleared cookies and cache. No difference. Not sure regarding extentions.


----------



## Rolls (Apr 7, 2018)

Did it moult yet?


----------

